# Preserving bait (slimies)



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> ......I'd be worried that they wouldn't swim well enough if they were too stiff.


You ever tried swimming with a stiff? :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > cjbfisher said:
> ...


Don't do backstroke. We don't want to see your slimy! :shock:

Seriously, salting pillies/slimies preserves them for a long time without refrigeration. I've done it with pillies for example, on many sea kayak trips of 10 - 14 days in NQ (so hot), and could still catch fish with them.....probably more fish though if fresh had been available.

The trick is to not over-salt them. Salt them (I use cooking salt) whilst frozen, with just enough salt to coat them and no more, and let them defrost in the brine. I'll be trying that for the following week on Fraser.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > cjbfisher said:
> ...


Make sure your deep enough :lol:


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Butterfly them and then soak in SEA SALT brine overnight in the fridge preferably, then put in the freezer, 3 to a cryo bag. Don't let them touch fresh water or in direct contact with ice. When you catch them put them in ice cold sea water. Don't drain them completely of the brine either. Also make sure your freezer is as cold as possible. Then you have a 3 pack of prime butterflied slimies. They troll slowly beautiful and Snapper love them too. When I've don't this they caught almost as many as a fresh one. 
Its a fair bit of effort but the best preserved bait is going to be a much more appealing choice to a fish than one not as well done. 
Cheers 
phil


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

In the last few weeks I've tried a few different slimey preserving techniques and I think I'm finally onto a winner.

• When you cryovac au-natural, freeze and then defrost, the flesh often goes to mush
• When you sea-salt, crovac and then freeze, the cappiliaries burst, the eyes go red and the flesh goes brown

The trick is to first lay the bait on a bed of newspaper and cover them with a 50/50 mix of bicarbonate of soda and salt and put them in the fridge for 6-8 hours. It is said that the bicarb preserves the colour. Alkalines like salt and bicarb slow decomposition and firm the flesh as well.

In the fridge the slimeys absorb the alkalines and harden up a bit. When they've been fridge cured, dump them together in a bag and freeze them overnight. The salt mix keeps them from sticking together.

Once they're frozen, cryovac them in 3's or 4's. I use baking paper to make 100% sure they keep separated and pop them back in the freezer.

If you're gonna use them for mackeral swim baits, thaw them out, break thier backbones and put them on the hook. They swim great.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

cjbfisher said:


> How did you come across the bi-carb/salt mix? I've never heard of it before.
> Chris


I saw it on The Hull Truth. The other day I read on a Marlin blog that some Americans use formalin to firm the flesh. That stuff googled up as formaldahide. I wonder what happens to released marlin after they swallow a formaldahide laced slimey?

I think I'll stick with the salt and bi-carb. ;-)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Just found these in the freezer after packing away some Easter Ham.

What am I bid*? I'd kill for the smaller one, alive, in the Summertime.









*Post not included.


----------

